# New Project



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just started this project a couple days ago. 1999 Chevy Silverado.









I only have the cab body work done so far.









Shaved the door handles and side trim.









Shaved the third brake light









Here is the bed, gonna make a cutout and make some scale airbags and airtanks.


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

looks pimp. i started 1 a while back but never got it finished now i wanna build another 1 b/c i need umthin to pull my trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i was never a fan of that kit but it seems like you have it coming along pretty good. keep it up and keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

i would do sum suicide or scissor doors


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

what kindof rims are those they look sooo TIGHT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Jul 9 2003, 09:59 AM
> *what kindof rims are those they look sooo TIGHT*


 i got em out of some concept car kit. they came with big one's in the back and smaller ones in front, like 18" and 20", i've also got a set of silver ones that came with it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 9 2003, 05:03 AM
> *i would do sum suicide or scissor doors*


 yea i'm goin' for more of a street truck type of thing so if i was going to open it up i would suicide...but then again i'm not that great at cuttin stuff open(except myself) :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got some new pics. i went to lowes and found some stuff to use for my airbag suspension, the bags look so realistic cuz i used rubber grommets...which are thinner in the middle so they look like double convoluted bags.















next to a penny
















more pics to come  



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jul 19 2003, 10:07 AM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

next time you're out stop by best buy and get you a new digital cam  lol

from what i can make out of that blurry mess the bags seem to look pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Yea i know, i can't seem to get em' in focus. the bags look better in person, real rubber, and real metal on the ends


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i kinda see that in the first picture... lookin good :thumbsup: 

i know what kind of grommets that you used so that kinda helps with the mental picture for me here. lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 19 2003, 10:14 AM
> *Yea i know, i can't seem to get em' in focus.*


 lol..... dont feel too bad man, i have a $1500 digital cam and it pisses me off too every once in a great while :ugh: lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

mine cost like a hundred bucks so i guess it beats payin for film development


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

whatd you use for the tank?


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

what brand is that kit ? and the white bit , did u do that yaself ?? im interested in thgis kit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 19 2003, 07:15 PM
> *whatd you use for the tank?*


.... 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Oct 9 2003, 11:08 AM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Jul 20 2003, 04:52 AM
> *what brand is that kit ? and the white bit , did u do that yaself ?? im interested in thgis kit*


 Product #: 7646
Model Type/Brand: Revell Glue
Scale: 1:25
Subject: Trucks
Msrp: $13.15

White part?  i think you mean the bed, and it just wasn't primered in that pic yet

Here is the Stock Truck


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

iight thanks bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

alright then, here's some more pics :biggrin: 











































Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jul 22 2003, 02:01 PM


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

can you blow them up? I can't see shit

K. Diaz


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i didn't blow em up cuz they are kinda blurry, but there ya go.


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

looking good man , i bought a ute i mean pickup 2 day cost A$60 , its alright though , its a ute thing with a jet ski kit combo so im ganna sell the jet ski to me friend and drop the ute on its ass , do a bright green paint job , ill post pics soon


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Jul 23 2003, 04:35 AM
> *looking good man , i bought a ute i mean pickup 2 day cost A$60 , its alright though , its a ute thing with a jet ski kit combo so im ganna sell the jet ski to me friend and drop the ute on its ass , do a bright green paint job , ill post pics soon*


 That's a real nice kit. It's basically the custom silverado. I both of them, I don't like the custom bodywork, so I'll be using the lowered suspension on the stock body

K. Diaz


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

those air bags are gonna be sweet, what type of rims and what color tho


----------



## LOWYOSH (Feb 13, 2003)

hey homie i got u i was end the hospital some month ago and on they have a new kind of iv thing and it use these little thing to let fluid in and they look just like the rubber air bags in real life iu just have to cut them the why u want i will post pics later


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jul 23 2003, 10:53 AM
> *those air bags are gonna be sweet, what type of rims and what color tho*


 i'm gettin some 8-spoke type 20's from luvregals, and it's gonna be tamiya orange over a dark base, so kinda deep orange


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jul 23 2003, 06:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Jul 23 2003, 06:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--64_impalas_@Jul 23 2003, 04:35 AM
> *looking good man , i bought a ute i mean pickup 2 day cost A$60 , its alright though , its a ute thing with a jet ski kit combo so im ganna sell the jet ski to me friend and drop the ute on its ass , do a bright green paint job , ill post pics soon*


That's a real nice kit. It's basically the custom silverado. I both of them, I don't like the custom bodywork, so I'll be using the lowered suspension on the stock body

K. Diaz[/b][/quote]
you talkin' bout the waverider kit? i seen that but i agree, not diggin the body kit, nice decals though :biggrin:


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Jul 23 2003, 07:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Jul 23 2003, 07:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you talkin' bout the waverider kit? i seen that but i agree, not diggin the body kit, nice decals though :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
na i like the body kit , helps to make it look lower , im currently tryin to drop it on its guts , like have it low as , the fuel tank sits on the ground but when ya put the shell on its still about 3 mm off the ground  :angry: , im painting it a bright pearl green with ivory interior , should look good when finished


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Jul 24 2003, 04:14 AM
> *:*


*
na i like the body kit , helps to make it look lower , im currently tryin to drop it on its guts , like have it low as , the fuel tank sits on the ground but when ya put the shell on its still about 3 mm off the ground  :angry: , im painting it a bright pearl green with ivory interior , should look good when finished*[/quote]
my tank sat on the ground but i cut it to make it more shallow, and then layed down some stryene sheet., lays frame all the way now, still have to finish paintin' it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just got done puttin' in some work on the interior. I still have to put down some flocking. and i'm thinkin a billet steering wheel  
That's tamiya orange paint, and suede textured paint,berber color

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

By the way, i have yet to pick up a paintbrush for this project


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Jul 23 2003, 04:35 AM
> *looking good man , i bought a ute i mean pickup 2 day cost A$60 ,*


 $60? dear god!!! i should have picked one up and sold it to you for $50 and still doubled my money.

did they at least spit on it before they rammed it to you? :ugh: lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 11:11 AM
> *By the way, i have yet to pick up a paintbrush for this project
> 
> 
> ...


 i think i may have made out an engine in there someplace possibly :dunno: lol

lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

how about you send me your camera, then i take pics of all my stuff, and send it back to ya :biggrin:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

dang, you went all out, looks sweet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 03:43 PM
> *how about you send me your camera, then i take pics of all my stuff, and send it back to ya :biggrin:*


 lol, how bout we set up a photoshoot when its all done  :biggrin: 

you do know i was just messin with ya right?  
it is coming along really good man :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 03:43 PM
> *how about you send me your camera, then i take pics of all my stuff, and send it back to ya :biggrin:*


lol, how bout we set up a photoshoot when its all done  :biggrin: 

you do know i was just messin with ya right?  
it is coming along really good man :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
yea, i know. But i remember you sayin' your camera cost like $1500, so i figured you wouldn't mind sendin it over


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Jul 25 2003, 03:46 PM
> *dang, you went all out, looks sweet!!! :thumbsup: *


 Why thank you








i'm not even done. I haven't started on any of the chassis parts yet, i have to chrome all of those plus the engine parts.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 04:00 PM
> *yea, i know. But i remember you sayin' your camera cost like $1500, so i figured you wouldn't mind sendin it over *


 sure man, no problem. just pay the shipping round trip and i'll send it your way (with me still attached to it)  lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 04:00 PM
> *yea, i know. But i remember you sayin' your camera cost like $1500, so i figured you wouldn't mind sendin it over *


sure man, no problem. just pay the shipping round trip and i'll send it your way (with me still attached to it)  lol[/b][/quote]
how much do you weigh, so i know how many stamps to buy


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 04:21 PM
> *how much do you weigh, so i know how many stamps to buy*


 ummm.... 175 lbs. plus the camera- 4lbs., some snacks- 5lbs, and i'm also usually strapped too so add another 7 lbs. for that uffin: lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 04:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 04:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 04:21 PM
> *how much do you weigh, so i know how many stamps to buy*


ummm.... 175 lbs. plus the camera- 4lbs., some snacks- 5lbs, and i'm also usually strapped too so add another 7 lbs. for that uffin: lol[/b][/quote]
I don't know if you would make it through usps with some heat.
Would you rather go with packing peanuts, or newspaper?? 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jul 27 2003, 10:54 AM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2003, 10:54 AM
> *Would you rather go with packing peanuts, or newspaper??*


umm, could you hook me up with a mixture of both?

i was gonna just say peanuts cause i tend to get hungry ALOT.

but also might need some newspaper incase i gotta...... you know  



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 27 2003, 10:57 AM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 27 2003, 10:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 27 2003, 10:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2003, 10:54 AM
> *Would you rather go with packing peanuts, or newspaper??*


umm, could you hook me up with a mixture of both?

i was gonna just say peanuts cause i tend to get hungry ALOT.

but also might need some newspaper incase i gotta...... you know [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just ordered some stuff from MCG a min. ago. 
Check out what i got!

Orange Mineral Interior Flocking









Billet steering wheel









Billet Grill











Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jul 27 2003, 11:42 AM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

right on :thumbsup:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2003, 11:42 AM
> *Just ordered some stuff from MCG a min. ago.
> Check out what i got!
> 
> ...


 show me that site


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jul 27 2003, 11:48 AM
> *show me that site*


RIGHT HERE 




. 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 27 2003, 11:59 AM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

they got photo-etched detail sets for the 64 impala, and lindberg 61. Look real nice, all interior details, grill, badges...etc...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is my rims i got from luvregals. i had to notch the bed and modify under the hood to get the truck to lay rail.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

that is some tight ass shit!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks! i also have the interior done. have a billet steering wheel, two tone orange and tan seats, custom speakerbox with an amp. and orange fuzzy fur. also got a phote-etch billet keychain with keys! 

but my camera sucks ass at small detailed shots. i don't wanna get dogged again for havin' blurry pictures.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2003, 11:40 AM
> *but my camera sucks ass at small detailed shots. i don't wanna get dogged again for havin' blurry pictures.*


 fuck them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

believe me, you wouldn't be able to tell what it is.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

PM me a pic, ok. I wont dog on you about it. :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've got some interior pics on this post, but i haven't even taken any since i got it done


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2003, 10:03 AM
> *just got done puttin' in some work on the interior. I still have to put down some flocking. and i'm thinkin a billet steering wheel
> That's tamiya orange paint, and suede textured paint,berber color
> 
> ...


yeah here lol, the interior is Fucking tight! where did you get the amp and subs?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

amps are out of an old dubcity astrovan. the sub is from my jaguar. i got three more just like it in the trunk of the jag.


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice work, that one looks like a great place to put my damn oversized spinteks.

Love the color


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Aug 6 2003, 03:30 PM
> *Nice work, that one looks like a great place to put my damn oversized spinteks.
> 
> Love the color*


 yea, you have to do some major cutting though, the one's i got are the small ones. same size as the 1/24 dubcity rims.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

do got any pics of it finished or is it not done?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nah it's not done yet, all i have to do is chrome the rest of the parts, finish painting the body, then put it together. :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

cool, post some finished pics lata.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

After about 30 min. of searching, i found this topic! :angry: 

Some new pics, i'm redoing the paint cuz the gold base made it darker than i want, so i'm going with a white base.

Here is the C-notch i did, came out way better than i expected. I think it'll really show off the airbag work.









I cut out the doors, but am undecided on how to hinge them, i was thinking' vertical since i cut off the a-pillar. Then it wouldn't be as noticeable.  









I am finished with the interior, I've got orange flocking, and berber suede. An in-dash TV, as well as a billet steering wheel. and chrome speaker's in the door panels









Here is the speaker box. i will probably change this later on, since this one is pretty simple.









Here is the motor, I could only get it this far since i'm chroming the rest of the parts.









Another pic of the motor, it's gonna have lotsa chrome!









All the truck parts and the regals bumpers ready to be chromed.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks very good.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Sep 29 2003, 08:07 AM
> *Looks very good.*


 Thanks, just wish i could get the thing done. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Bags and tanks, "1ofaknd" pieces by me.


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

lookin bad ass homie!!


----------



## spec (Sep 17, 2003)

Lookin good, really like that steering wheel, tv and those air bags look tight nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

man, those bags are fuckin pimp, where can i get some?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Sep 29 2003, 05:28 PM
> *man, those bags are fuckin pimp, where can i get some?*


 Like i said, they are a 1ofaknd item. But i might trade for a slow jack and a ball rub! lol


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

what up dogg, the truck is looking "BADASS". and thanks for 
c-notching my truck. but anyways where can i get that steering wheel. it would look phat in my truck with all the modifications i have do to it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Sep 29 2003, 07:56 PM
> *what up dogg, the truck is looking "BADASS". and thanks for
> c-notching my truck. but anyways where can i get that steering wheel. it would look phat in my truck with all the modifications i have do to it.*


 well i might have another one. but i haven't decided if i want to use it on anything yet, and that notch was cake.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

so how much for a set of 4....seriously, lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

thank you for finally getting a new camera... everything looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Sep 29 2003, 08:53 PM
> *so how much for a set of 4....seriously, lol*


$15 shipped...plus a ball rub..lol, seriously 
(4bags & a tank) 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Sep 30 2003, 06:37 PM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Sep 29 2003, 09:07 PM
> *thank you for finally getting a new camera... everything looks great :thumbsup:*


 yeeeaaaa...i'm pretty badass now huh? lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Sep 30 2003, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Sep 30 2003, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Sep 29 2003, 09:07 PM
> *thank you for finally getting a new camera... everything looks great :thumbsup:*


yeeeaaaa...i'm pretty badass now huh? lol :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
well, you do have that thing in your signature down there now so that answers your question right there


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Sep 30 2003, 06:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Sep 30 2003, 06:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, you do have that thing in your signature down there now so that answers your question right there [/b][/quote]
where's my complimentary t-shirt and coffee mug?? I WANT PERKS DAMNIT! lol j/k man. just a page will do


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: i'm gonna try and work on that today if i get a chance. lemme rest a minute and eat and stuff.... just got home from work.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

no hurry no hurry... I wear a medium btw.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

damn, your just a little guy... i wear a 2x or its too tight and i cant move or breath. lol


i was talking about the site page anyways by the way


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

j/k man, i got a lil' sense of humor today


----------



## himae15 (May 16, 2003)

ha....everything you've done to that truck i had done to mine a couple of months ago..looks exatcly the same (cept for the color) but i havent worked on mine in a minute cuz im jus a bum


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Post up some pics then!! I started this truck in june, it's now october so that's four months in the making.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Debating on making a molded rollpan or not. I like the chrome, but it doesn't really flow with the truck.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just test fitting all the parts. Notice the gap in the hood, this will be gone after all the suspension components are in place. 












Last edited by 1ofaknd at Oct 3 2003, 09:19 AM


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

neg camber!


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 29 2003, 09:01 AM
> *After about 30 min. of searching, i found this topic! :angry:
> 
> Some new pics, i'm redoing the paint cuz the gold base made it darker than i want, so i'm going with a white base.
> ...


 did you use styrene to c-notch the frame?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Oct 3 2003, 03:59 PM
> *neg camber! *


 lol! I was wandering who was going to notice that little detail :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Oct 3 2003, 04:51 PM
> *did you use styrene to c-notch the frame?*


 Nope, dried bread.



Of course i used styrene, what do you think the whole model is made of? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Did a little detail work on the seats today.

Before and After...


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

they look the same..........


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

are you blind!!!???? look at the headrests boy! THE HEADRESTS!!!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

ohhhh sorry lol, looks awesome.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

It's all about the details...


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

thats Badass. i like :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Oct 3 2003, 05:28 PM
> *thats Badass. i like :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


 How's that s-dime coming along?


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

that looks awsome,lots of details and that orange color looked good too


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

go check it out. i just finished frenching the license plate! :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Oct 3 2003, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Oct 3 2003, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowJay6911_@Oct 3 2003, 05:28 PM
> *thats Badass. i like :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


How's that s-dime coming along?[/b][/quote]
go check it out. i just finished frenching the license plate!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Oct 3 2003, 05:39 PM
> *that looks awsome,lots of details and that orange color looked good too *


 thanks, just wait till i get the body painted! :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

what colour is it gonna be?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it's gonna still be orange, but over a white base instead of gold like it was before


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

How should i hinge the doors??


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

i like the gulwing for the back door, and i think it would look better if you would hing the front door like regular. try it out.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a little butterfly action...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 3 2003, 09:47 PM
> *i like the gulwing for the back door, and i think it would look better if you would hing the front door like regular. try it out.*


 Regular


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

that butterfly looks hot. but would you hing or glue? hey, those rims are the 22in rims right? did you cut the bed so they would fit?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 3 2003, 10:01 PM
> *that butterfly looks hot. but would you hing or glue? hey, those rims are the 22in rims right? did you cut the bed so they would fit?*


i think they scale out to 22 or 24, same size as 1/24 dubcity's.

Yea i cut the bed and c-notched it. go back a page or two and i got a really good pic of it

oh, and i would hinge it, not glue it. 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Oct 3 2003, 10:05 PM


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

rims look tight. some spinners wouldnt look bad. you got a color picked out?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 3 2003, 10:06 PM
> *rims look tight. some spinners wouldnt look bad. you got a color picked out?*


 Can't stand spinners. :thumbsdown: :uh: jmo though.
I'm layin' down an orange pearl over that white base.

another angle of the butterfly(that'd be a tough hinge)


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah looks tough. i used to glue my doors but i want to get into hingeing. its been a while since i built a truck. i built 3 s10, and gave them to my cousin, nephew. btw,what did you make the c-notch out of?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

did the notch with styrene. I've only cut open a couple models, but i've always hinged them


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i think it would look good with the little back doos suicide and the fronts done normally. i dont like those butterfly doors though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 4 2003, 04:07 AM
> *i think it would look good with the little back doos suicide and the fronts done normally. i dont like those butterfly doors though.*


 That's how they open on the real truck. So if i suicided the third door, they would both be opening in the same direction.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

how did u make the hinges?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Oct 4 2003, 10:51 AM
> *how did u make the hinges?*


 I haven't made them yet, just testing out how i want it to look, but they'll be made out of steel tubing


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i had an idea for the hinges. hinge the little door at the back suicide and then hinge the front door onto the back one, so you can get cool positions.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so your sayin' hook the doors together where they meet, and then hinge it at the back of the third door?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah, try it out with some masking tape 



Last edited by hopper_ali at Oct 4 2003, 09:30 PM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I don't see that getting very many positions, but i'll do it and get a pic.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

so it will look like a closet door??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just so you all know, this is how the doors come on a real truck.










And Ali, is this what you meant??


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2003, 10:10 PM
> *
> 
> And Ali, is this what you meant??
> ...


 yeah thats it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so i could either have it all closed, or just the front suicide, or the whole think open as one door.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

what if u suicide both doors? like the oppostie of the factory way


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Oct 4 2003, 04:16 PM
> *what if u suicide both doors? like the oppostie of the factory way*


 i set it up like that and it's ugly plus it probably would move very well. Cuz there is nothing to hinge off of in the middle. I like the gullwing in the back, and either butterfly or regular in the front.

(btw, i only cut open the passenger side door)


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Oct 4 2003, 04:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Oct 4 2003, 04:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Oct 4 2003, 04:16 PM
> *what if u suicide both doors? like the oppostie of the factory way*


i set it up like that and it's ugly plus it probably would move very well. Cuz there is nothing to hinge off of in the middle. I like the gullwing in the back, and either butterfly or regular in the front.

(btw, i only cut open the passenger side door)[/b][/quote]
i agreeeeee


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali+Oct 4 2003, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hopper_ali @ Oct 4 2003, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Oct 4 2003, 10:10 PM
> *
> 
> And Ali, is this what you meant??
> ...


yeah thats it[/b][/quote]
this is definately different.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

Personally, I like stuff that is different. How about doors that slide open like a van?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Oct 4 2003, 07:39 PM
> *Personally, I like stuff that is different. How about doors that slide open like a van?*


 Nice Idea! that would work really well on the driver's side.(no third door) I might have to cut that one out too


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

not feelin the van door ideas....how about the cab door opens from top, theh reg door opens suicide?


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

how would that be hinged? (like a van)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 4 2003, 09:56 PM
> *how would that be hinged? (like a van)*


 i would imagine it would have to have some tubing running horizontal, kinda like you would make a hydro cylinder, to slide in and out. The hard part would be making it slide back AND out.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

ud have to make it like a drawer...lol


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

so how long till this trunk is done? got a name? murals or patterns?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 4 2003, 10:10 PM
> *so how long till this trunk is done? got a name? murals or patterns?*


This truck will be done when the rest of the motor and all of the suspension gets back from the chromer.

Name..."Citrus-Scraper"..."Pulp-Free"...lol, not real sure.

No murals or patters, might go with some airbrush graphics later on down the road. For now it's gonna be HOK Sunset Pearl (orange). Just a straight,clean paintjob. 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Oct 4 2003, 10:17 PM


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

i would lay down a nice simple cheap paintjob, with primer spots over the handles etc, for that work in progress look.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Yea, it's had that look for a couple months now. I'm ready for a Glass Finish on this sucker!


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

how much you paying for chrome? i been thinkin bout getting some chrome done from chrometechusa. how long does it take to everthing get it back?


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

heh i see


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 4 2003, 10:23 PM
> *how much you paying for chrome? i been thinkin bout getting some chrome done from chrometechusa. how long does it take to everthing get it back?*


I'm paying $20 for all the suspension, about %95 of the motor, mirrors, wipes, crossmembers, plus the bumpers off a regal. about 25 parts. I think chrometech takes about 4-6 weeks turnaround time. I think they go by the month. So they can do it all at once or some shit. I dunno cuz i've never dealt with them, just read there site. 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Oct 4 2003, 10:42 PM


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah i'm lookin into the sight. i figured they would make the trays for you


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 4 2003, 10:43 PM
> *yeah i'm lookin into the sight. i figured they would make the trays for you*


 that's a waste of three bucks man, just take a coat hanger,some zip ties, and some styrene. They say they send it back to you anyways


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

keep this in mind. All Chrome Tech does when he gets the parts is either rack them up and/or send them off to the plater. He is the middle man and that's where makes his money. Look in your phone book under Plastics, plating.

K. Diaz


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

SPAL...they make power kits and electric fans n' stuff, they advertise plastic plating. but i dunno if they do really little stuff for models or not.


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 5 2003, 08:32 AM
> *keep this in mind. All Chrome Tech does when he gets the parts is either rack them up and/or send them off to the plater. He is the middle man and that's where makes his money. Look in your phone book under Plastics, plating.
> 
> K. Diaz*


 i tryed that. and nuttin. so if i send my parts to them, they can rack it for me? (i rather let them do it)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder+Oct 5 2003, 12:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (O.G.ModelBuilder @ Oct 5 2003, 12:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigPoppa_@Oct 5 2003, 08:32 AM
> *keep this in mind.  All Chrome Tech does when he gets the parts is either rack them up and/or send them off to the plater.  He is the middle man and that's where makes his money.  Look in your phone book under Plastics, plating.
> 
> K. Diaz*


i tryed that. and nuttin. so if i send my parts to them, they can rack it for me? (i rather let them do it)[/b][/quote]
yes they will, but they charge more money per part.


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

so whats going on with the truck homie? im really interested in seeing the end results


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Oct 8 2003, 10:57 PM
> *so whats going on with the truck homie? im really interested in seeing the end results*


 Is the suspense killin' ya?? I just got some paint today, so after i get bored with the regal i might switch. And I still gotta chrome all the parts. :uh: But I'm trying to hold off on it cuz i've got some parts from a couple other kits that i want to do to. Get it all in one shot, ya know.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok, i know it's been awhile since i've updated this post, but i was waiting on the chrome. I've got all the parts back and now it's time to get ready to paint it. Here's some pics of the motor and the frontend. I've got the frontend complete and bagged, i'll post pics l8tr 2 nite.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The rearend is coming together. I still have to add the bags, the shocks, and the four link.










Here is the frontend almost complete.


----------



## Soggydoggie (Sep 14, 2003)

This is going to be one nice truck !...Excellent work, homie.... nice, clean, detailed build ... lookin good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got the rearend bagged and linked....









Also made some hinges for the passenger side door, and the third door...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lookin good homie - maybe it's somewhere in tha post but what color have you decided with?
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 26 2003, 11:02 PM
> *lookin good homie - maybe it's somewhere in tha post but what color have you decided with?
> :thumbsup:*


 It's gonna be an orange pearl over a white base with some badass graphics..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sounds cool - I can see it with some tribal style graphics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 27 2003, 03:00 PM
> *sounds cool - I can see it with some tribal style graphics*


 nah, it's gonna be a jungle style. Here's what i've been looking at for inspiration...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 26 2003, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


windsheild post break off? That's one of the reasons I leave doors alone...Looks cool tho


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lol, yea, but once i get the windshield in it shouldn't be too noticeable, especially with the door closed.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Dec 27 2003, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Dec 27 2003, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dig_derange_@Dec 27 2003, 03:00 PM
> *sounds cool - I can see it with some tribal style graphics*


nah, it's gonna be a jungle style. Here's what i've been looking at for inspiration...








[/b][/quote]
There ya go, that's dope; ya gonna get down like that with them tiger stripes & all??

Can't wait to see that!!!

Peace...

BTW - the doors were all worth it- it'll come out fine


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 27 2003, 07:00 PM
> *There ya go, that's dope; ya gonna get down like that with them tiger stripes & all??
> 
> Can't wait to see that!!!
> ...


 yea man, somethin' like that. I mainly like those red patterns underneath it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Made some more progress tonight. I got the passenger door jamb molded in. I'm really pleased with how it turned out...


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Nice speaker  

I need to talk to you on AIM, BTW.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

a yo nice truck ,,, yeah i got a candy apple green silverado truck i just finished ,,, and i also just got two DUB SILVERADO'S for X-mas and a CRAFTSMAN ROTARY TOOL ,,, so that means i'mma be chopin up parts , lol lol ,,, and i'ma be startin this otha CHEVY DOOLEY ,,, and they gonna get customized to match my lowrider bike ,,, but when i get pics i'll post it up ,,, aiight and good luck on your project homie,,,, peace


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Finished molding in the other door panel...


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

lookn good on that truck


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Thanks tone :biggrin: 

I mocked up the chassis and body, here's a couple pics of everything...

I wasn't really going for the body dropped layin' rocker look. More of a street ride/daily driver type of thing (kinda like most of my models)









Here's the rear. Still gotta touch up a few spots where i sanded through the black









Motor is probably the best part so far.











Last edited by 1ofaknd at Dec 28 2003, 08:34 PM


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

damm bro i was going to build the wagon after the 58. but now im thinking about a truck.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Dec 28 2003, 08:36 PM
> *damm bro i was going to build the wagon after the 58. but now im thinking about a truck.*


 Go for it, i've had fun building this one. and when the escalade comes out i'll be doing another one


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

Im prob seeing things, but it almost looks like the door panel is stickin from the door? Or is it gonna be molded to look like one. Im pretty sure thats the look your goin for right? Keep up the tight work. I love the bag setup, looks really realistic!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

stickin' up from the door?? like where?


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

K, see where the handle use to be, go up, lil lmore, then u see the panel, stickin out..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

It's just the angle of the picture, i just looked at my door and it is actually below the window frame. 

And there was never any handle on the door, because this is actually the third door.


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

Thats cool man, u know im not tryna dog ur shit, u got mad skills homie!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks man, here's another pic to ease your mind...


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

hey 1ofaknd, how did you attach the pieces that had to be plated on both sides to the styrene strip and what did you use to clean the parts? 
thanx


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 28 2003, 11:57 PM
> *hey 1ofaknd, how did you attach the pieces that had to be plated on both sides to the styrene strip and what did you use to clean the parts?
> thanx*


 for the pieces that had to be chromed on both sides, i drilled a small hole, and stuck a paper clip in it. then mounted it to a rack. 
and to clean them i soaked them in castrol super clean


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

is the hole noticable and you glue the parts to thee paper clip? i wanted to send some parts to get chromed but i didn't send them because i didn't know how to attach them. sorry for all the questions but i want to do it right and not mess up my parts.
thanx


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 29 2003, 12:37 AM
> *is the hole noticable and you glue the parts to thee paper clip? i wanted to send some parts to get chromed but i didn't send them because i didn't know how to attach them. sorry for all the questions but i want to do it right and not mess up my parts.
> thanx*


yea, the hole isn't noticable. Just use a #66 drill bit (.033) and glue the paper clip in it.

What is it you need chromed, and where are you sending it to?? 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Dec 29 2003, 12:48 AM


----------



## f150lowrider (Apr 10, 2003)

man this is one of the nices trucks iv ever seen

good work man

where did you get the chrome for the motor and rear at?? i need alot of chrome for my 94 impala

motor, rear, front,interior if posibleout side

just like every where

LMK thanks josh
nice work


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by f150lowrider_@Dec 29 2003, 02:02 PM
> *man this is one of the nices trucks iv ever seen
> 
> good work man
> ...


 I sent all the stock suspenion and motor pieces out to get chromed at a a local shop


----------



## lofrontier (Oct 29, 2003)

I started building one of those kits a few years back. I body dropped it and cut up the suspension to lay it out but never really finished it. I think I need to start working on mine again and get it some bigger wheels.

it took a lot of cutting but it lays flat and the motor fits under the stock hood.

http://public.fotki.com/LoFrontier/models/silverado/


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

i just wanna chrome out some suspesion parts. last time i got some stuff plated i sent them to chrome tech usa but i didn't put them on a tree i sent them loose. it was the wholw engine from a 67 impala but i didn't use it. 



Last edited by G-body_Hopper at Dec 29 2003, 06:46 PM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 29 2003, 09:46 PM
> *i just wanna chrome out some suspesion parts. last time i got some stuff plated i sent them to chrome tech usa but i didn't put them on a tree i sent them loose. it was the wholw engine from a 67 impala but i didn't use it.*


 i've got some gold plated parts for a 67' :biggrin: You wanna send that chrome over this way? I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

oh my bad the engine is from the 59 impala kit, it's chrome and gold with a red block i'm not gonna use it so maybe if you have some extra model parts i'll trade you?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 29 2003, 10:04 PM
> *oh my bad the engine is from the 59 impala kit, it's chrome and gold with a red block i'm not gonna use it so maybe if you have some extra model parts i'll trade you?*


 hmmm, let me see a pic, i could really use the chrome parts from the motor. don't need the block though. Is it the 348?? from the vert kit or the HT kit?

Here's the chrome parts i need...

Valve covers
Heads
Exaust manifolds
fuel pump
starter motor
pulleys
generator/alternator

I think that's about it for the motor. Let me know what you got.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got the rearend completed now. Parallel four link with panhard bar, bags, and c-notch all done. Just have to clean it up a little.









Also started to fabricate the rollpan. I'm going to mold it in along with the tailgate and i might put the license plate box in the center of the tailgate, not sure yet.


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

i got all the parts you need but the alt. and the starter are gold.
plus i have 
gold intake manifold
gold fan
gold steering coulmn
gold (i think it's for the oil) it goes on the manifold
gold horn
chrome carbs (3 together)
chrome air filter cover
and chrome a-arms


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

I like that truck  what color is it gonna be?what orange?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh yea, i need the fan, a-arms, and column too. Hit me up with a pm with a list of the CHROME parts that you have. 

and 66, it's gonna prolly be hok candy tangerine, or the brightest pearl i can find


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 29 2003, 10:39 PM
> *
> and 66, it's gonna prolly be hok candy tangerine, or the brightest pearl i can find*


----------



## lofrontier (Oct 29, 2003)

seeing the kick ass kit you're building has given me inspiration to finish mine up. All mine really needs is some paint. 

I busted out the Ranger Splash kit that I raised the bedsides on to lay big wheels. I'm going up to the hobby shop tonight to get some balsa to fab a new frame out of for the stock floor b/d.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lofrontier_@Dec 30 2003, 09:19 AM
> *seeing the kick ass kit you're building has given me inspiration to finish mine up. All mine really needs is some paint.
> 
> I busted out the Ranger Splash kit that I raised the bedsides on to lay big wheels. I'm going up to the hobby shop tonight to get some balsa to fab a new frame out of for the stock floor b/d.*


 sounds good man, post it up when you get it happening


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

you did a nice job on the doors. i like those speakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well, this is my third go with the rollpan, i didn't like the curve it had the first two times so i ripped it off and started over.

Here is the "skeleton" made of square tubing.









And the after the skin was put on...









Still have to mold it in, but it's a pretty tight seam so far 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Dec 31 2003, 12:23 AM


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

what's up1, is the brown on the seats flokcing too?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

a i never used model mold for the cars ,, but i can mold my own peaices that needed to be mold the hard way i guess . ,, but people'z keep tellin me i should get some model mold and use that it's easier ,, but one thing is i don't know what the bottle or tube looks like ,,,,,,,,,, so if any one can post up a picture of it , that would be helpful thanx. 

And nice goin with that silverdao , yours lookin better than mine ,, most of my cars are chevy trucks only and their all built in with home made hydrualics , NICE JOB ON YOU PROJECT ....  :biggrin:


----------



## lofrontier (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2003, 11:22 PM
> *well, this is my third go with the rollpan, i didn't like the curve it had the first two times so i ripped it off and started over.*


 I used a piece of styrene sheet for my roll pan. the stuff is smooth on one side with the grooves on the other side. I scored down the grooves on the back side with a knife so the sheet was bendy. Kinda like making relief cuts. It went on pretty easy.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

if you keep having probs with the curve, maybe just stack plastic in the basic shape you need, then fill the "steps" with putty

just a suggestion

K. Diaz


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 31 2003, 02:11 AM
> *what's up1, is the brown on the seats flokcing too?*


 nope, the tan is actually a berber colored textured paint, goin' for the suede look i guess.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 31 2003, 09:42 AM
> *if you keep having probs with the curve, maybe just stack plastic in the basic shape you need, then fill the "steps" with putty
> 
> just a suggestion
> ...


 i thought about doing that, but then i realized how much sanding and puttying that would have taken. I just put 2 pieces of square tubing on either side of the bend, and curved it/glued it as i went along. It came out pretty good i think.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

here is a model i jus slammed together, it use to be my truck dancer, then a circus hopper now is jus gonna be a street truck, still a work in progress. 























































haha notice all the black gold cans in the back

here is an older shot of the truck

[/img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p4550d1182e6461a89db66451d051dfda/fa9e4698.jpg[/img]

and


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oh yea right b4 i put the pics up i cambered the front wheels inward, il post that up later tho


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

trucks looking great!!!!!!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

after work tonite ima pick up some thin square and round tubing for a frame and custom rear end set up.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i finally molded the rollpan in, and i'm planning for the license plate box to be in the center of the tailgate.





















Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jan 3 2004, 08:05 PM


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hell yea.. IM glad to see the tubes worked.. I do that on all my pans just so the middle dont stick out.. Looking kille.r. Cant wait to see it in some paint.. I just ordered one of these to after saeeing this one coming together..Later Rick


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That rollpan looks great! clean job. What you can try the next time you do this job is to lay the piece of styrene in hot water let it get soft a bit, shape it and keep it under cold water works like a charm.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

i just got this s 10 off ebay.. it is in the mail right now.. ima have to try the roll pan... never did a customized truck before...
well... never really customized nething b 4 i found this forum...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

added a carbon fiber driveshaft...forgot to get it plated :0 











Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jan 17 2004, 12:36 AM


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

wish the pics worked, i just picked up the same kit the other week, it was a fluke finding it here in aus. mines only in light primer, shaved door handles, badges, petrol cap thing...when the weather cools down i might get some more work done, and work out how i can drop this thing on its guts...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the pics aren't working because they are linked from my imagestation account. and imagestation is fuckin' up here lately. :uh:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

hey ryan, what are you doing to the taillights? you need to shave them or custom make some euro tails. :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

oh yeah, and you need to get the DAMN THING DONE! j/p
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Feb 13 2004, 09:02 PM
> *hey ryan, what are you doing to the taillights? you need to shave them or custom make some euro tails. :biggrin: *


 i'm not real sure yet...i'm gonna do somethin' custom though. Maybe shave em' and put a pair of led's in the tailgate. Or i might get a couple impala taillights and french those in...


----------

